# What is the best oil grade for...



## lyana1120 (Mar 2, 2009)

I use 10 w 30 full sintec for a 1998 audi a4 2.8 30 valve. Is this the recomended oil or is there a different oil grade that is better to use?


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: What is the best oil grade for... (lyana1120)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lyana1120* »_I use 10 w 30 full sintec for a 1998 audi a4 2.8 30 valve. Is this the recomended oil or is there a different oil grade that is better to use? 

What does the owner's manual say?


----------



## lyana1120 (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: What is the best oil grade for... (tjl)*

I dont have the owners manual thats why im asking the question.


----------

